# Using Kindle in the UAE



## LadyX

I am aware that this forum is for expats living in the UAE, however I am originally from Abu Dhabi. I've mainly created an account to post this. Virgin Megastore have started selling the Amazon Kindle. I'm pretty sure the majority of you own Kindles and have no problems using them here in the UAE (3G and everything). The Middle East Kindle Store as all of you may know is limited in the number of e-books available. If I were to buy a Kindle, will I be able to buy e-books from the US Kindle Store? I have a US address but a UAE credit card, though I'm pretty sure the UAE credit card won't be an issue as I've bought things on Amazon with it using my US address with no problems. I was just wondering if I'll be able to buy e-books from the US store with no problems? Anyone tried this?


----------



## Sunset

That's exactly how I use my Kindle (Fire). Registered with a US address and telephone number (any address/number will do) and I use a UAE credit card. No issues. Very, very few books may be unavailable to you in the UAE but when in the states, everything is available.

Enjoy your Kindle!!!!


----------



## LadyX

Sunset said:


> but when in the states, everything is available.


You mean the US Kindle Store?

And I don't know why some people are having issues with this. They have a US address and everything but I think Amazon detects their proxy servers and knows that they are using the US store to download ebooks but are outside the US, so Amazon sends them an email and after that they're unable to buy from the US store anymore.


----------



## Confiture

Mrs Confiture uses her UK registered kindle on the UK store.

Not had any issues with being outside the UK either.

Her Amazon account has a UK address and UK credit card attached to it though.


----------



## LadyX

Confiture said:


> Mrs Confiture uses her UK registered kindle on the UK store.
> 
> Not had any issues with being outside the UK either.
> 
> Her Amazon account has a UK address and UK credit card attached to it though.


It took me a while to realize you were talking about yourself 
I guess I have to find out for myself, the sales lady said that I shouldn't have any issues as long as I have a US address.


----------



## LadyX

shail212 said:


> ohhh goood yaar


Please don't comment on this thread unless it contributes to the conversation.


----------



## Sunset

I'm really not sure what you are saying. You have to make sure that the mailing and billing address is in the US and give a US phone number. I don't think it has anything to do with the server. People are probably putting in a US delivery address (which you don't need because nothing is going to be delivered) and their billing address (bank) for the CC in the UAE and/or a UAE phone number (no one is going to call you), which may cause the amazon bookstore defaut to the UAE store. I have a UAE CC but use a US billing address.




LadyX said:


> You mean the US Kindle Store?
> 
> And I don't know why some people are having issues with this. They have a US address and everything but I think Amazon detects their proxy servers and knows that they are using the US store to download ebooks but are outside the US, so Amazon sends them an email and after that they're unable to buy from the US store anymore.


----------



## 527385

Hi! I have a question for those who are using kindle , can i read pdf files downloaded on my computer by transferring the pdf to the kindle ??


----------



## Kemsmum

I have downloaded and read PDF files on my kindle. I have downloaded it first onto my computer then transferred it onto my kindle. I read a book which is out of print this way.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I buy from the UK Kindle store using a UAE credit card (and UAE address I think). 

No issues.


----------

